# Beer And Brewer Magazine Launch



## Snow (30/4/08)

Are any Queensland subscribers going to the launch of the 5th edition at the Grand Central on the 14th? I'm planning on going. Excerpt from their e-mail:

"David Lipman is the Publisher and man responsible for this and he will be present on the night along with brewers from Queensland as well as across Australia. They will be bringing with them a swag of brews for you to enjoy on the night."

...and I intend to taste the whole swag! :icon_cheers: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## troydo (30/4/08)

I'll be there.. 14th of what? and where? and why havnt i got that email... :'(


----------



## OzBeer_MD (30/4/08)

Troydo said:


> I'll be there.. 14th of what? and where? and why havnt i got that email... :'(



There May have been some mix up, I got the email and I am in Sydney.

MD


----------



## troydo (30/4/08)

i got the emails from the previous out of state ones...


----------



## winkle (30/4/08)

Troydo said:


> I'll be there.. 14th of what? and where? and why havnt i got that email... :'(




The email said "Don't tell Troy".



















Only kidding


----------



## Ross (30/4/08)

It's invitation only guys, but should be a great night....

I'll be there :icon_drunk: 


cheers Ross


----------



## troydo (30/4/08)

aww


----------



## Aaron (30/4/08)

I went to the last one in Adelaide. Was a good night. I recommend going along.


----------



## Batz (30/4/08)

Ross said:


> It's invitation only guys, but should be a great night....
> 
> I'll be there :icon_drunk:
> 
> ...




Surprise Surprise


Batz


----------



## Ross (30/4/08)

Batz said:


> Surprise Surprise
> 
> 
> Batz



Our brew club got an invite :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (30/4/08)

I have a subscription and the email came through to me for the correct state...
I'm keen...


----------



## InCider (30/4/08)

I got one too but can't make it.

InCider.


----------



## Batz (30/4/08)

InCider said:


> I got one too but can't make it.
> 
> InCider.




They can stick it up .....I'll be away anyhow.

Batz


----------



## Jye (30/4/08)

Ross said:


> Our brew club got an invite :icon_chickcheers:



Totally forgot about that, what time is it kicking off?


----------



## winkle (30/4/08)

InCider said:


> I got one too but can't make it.
> 
> InCider.


 If you lend Troydo the lubricated goat costume, he could go as you :icon_cheers:


----------



## mossyrocks (30/4/08)

Ross said:


> Our brew club got an invite :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> cheers Ross




Ross,


Is that an invite for Babbs members?


----------



## Ross (30/4/08)

mossyrocks said:


> Ross,
> 
> 
> Is that an invite for Babbs members?



Yes...


----------



## Slurpdog (30/4/08)

Troydo said:


> aww



Just crash the dam thing!


----------



## Snow (1/5/08)

Jye said:


> Totally forgot about that, what time is it kicking off?


Kick off is 6.00pm. 

Jeez I love a mid-week drinking session!

- Snow


----------



## AlphaOne (1/5/08)

I'M COMING!

also, i'll be there


----------



## geoff_tewierik (1/5/08)

I plan on being there.


----------



## troydo (1/5/08)

well since you cant be there incider, i may have to take your spot! hmm thats the wednesday before i finish work 

i have a subscription so its only fair


----------



## beersom (1/5/08)

I will be there along with 50 litres of Imperial Stout.


----------



## Jye (1/5/08)

Snow said:


> Kick off is 6.00pm.



Perfect... Ill be there after work about 5:30 :chug:


----------



## clarkey7 (1/5/08)

Jye said:


> Perfect... Ill be there after work about 5:30 :chug:


Me too! :chug: :chug:


----------



## sqyre (1/5/08)

I will be there too...  One way or another...
(hopefully the way which lets me have a few beers...)

Sqyre...


----------



## Paul H (1/5/08)

I hope to be there too!


----------



## Batz (1/5/08)

Ok Ok

A personal invitation from the organizers was great..but paying for my travel and accommodation was unexpected although appreciated !





Cheers guys!  I'll be happy to speak about you know what  






Batz


----------



## troydo (14/5/08)

SO whats everyones eta etc... 

I have 2 options i finish work at 4, so i would well and truley be there by 5, or i could head home drop my bag off head and back in...


----------



## ozpowell (14/5/08)

I'm coming - will be there around 6. Looking forward to meeting a few more of the SEQ AHB crew.... BTW - I asked the organizers - there's only canapes at the event, so given the amount of craft beer on offer, might be an idea to eat before arrival.


----------



## mossyrocks (14/5/08)

Troydo said:


> SO whats everyones eta etc...
> 
> I have 2 options i finish work at 4, so i would well and truley be there by 5, or i could head home drop my bag off head and back in...



Troy,

I also finish work around 4pm, if you like, I can meet up with you, possibly grab a feed and wander over.

Let me know what you plan to do.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## troydo (14/5/08)

Sounds good mossy,name the place, i'll prob be in the city between 430 and 5


----------



## kram (14/5/08)

Anyone on the Burleigh Brewing mailing list just got an invite, they'll also be putting a keg of Duke Premium Lager on and some bottles of Pale and Mid if you're early.


----------



## mossyrocks (14/5/08)

Troydo said:


> Sounds good mossy,name the place, i'll prob be in the city between 430 and 5



Troy,

I'll PM you my mobile number. Give me a call and we'll arrange something.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (14/5/08)

I expect to be there about 5.30pm, at which bar are we meeting, the flash one?


----------



## Snow (14/5/08)

I should be there around 5.30ish. Dunno which bar.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## sqyre (14/5/08)

see you there boys!!!!  

Sqyre...


----------



## troydo (14/5/08)

Yep got the Burleigh one too!


----------



## sqyre (14/5/08)

So who put in for day off tommorrow?...  
*hand up*

Sqyre...


----------



## Mothballs (14/5/08)

I hope to get there around 6.30.


----------



## winkle (14/5/08)

Tomorrow grasshopper. :icon_cheers:


----------



## troydo (14/5/08)

its my last week at this job and i have 3 sick days left.....


----------



## browndog (14/5/08)

I did the right thing and told my boss all about it and said "I don't know what time I will show up on thursday if at all" He said, "stay out of the lock up" what a guy.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre (14/5/08)

browndog said:


> "stay out of the lock up" what a guy.



Thats what Mrs Sqyre said too..  
Oh.. and "stay away from prostitutes".. :huh: 

Sqyre... :blink:


----------



## Jye (15/5/08)

This was a great night with plenty of free beer :chug: including MT Breweries imperial stout :icon_drool2: 

If you ever have one of these events close to you make sure you get along and catch up with the local home and micro brewers.


----------



## troydo (15/5/08)

Great Evening!
And i made it to work this morn... 

they laid out the challenge that they have never ran out of beer, sortly after thier fridges were empty  .... GO QLD!!


----------



## Mothballs (15/5/08)

What a great night with good company and some fantastic beers  . I really enjoyed the Northern Rivers Pale. Just a pity the keg ran out so soon.


----------



## browndog (15/5/08)

Top night indeed, great people and great beers. Congrats to the organisers and the hosts.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## ozpowell (15/5/08)

browndog said:


> Top night indeed, great people and great beers. Congrats to the organisers and the hosts.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


+1 from me!


----------



## winkle (15/5/08)

+1 Must have been good since I just got up.
Thanks to Ross and Ian sharing some exotic stuff I wouldn't have been able to afford :beer: 
On reflection I shouldn't have given the missus any of Ian's RIS <_<


----------



## Ross (15/5/08)

What a great night...I reckon I'm still pissed. :icon_drunk: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Snow (15/5/08)

...ooohhhh.... no need to shout. :wacko: 

Yes. A great night. Fun meeting all the brewing royalty - all great guys. Gotta love being able to try so many new beers in one night.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## kram (15/5/08)

I regret not going now. Didn't have any cash in my wallet to catch the bus in. Bad bad excuse.


----------



## troydo (15/5/08)

sorry to rub it in but............. YOU LOSE! 

HEHE was a great night... was tough getting up for work this morning, but im on my umpteenth coffee and feeling more human now....


----------



## geoff_tewierik (16/5/08)

Fantastic night, very ordinary morning. 

I remember having a toke of some apple inspired beer at one stage. Anyone got any details on that one? I can still taste it, one of those things that stick in your memory, like Ian's Rauchbier.

Also Mr Hahn was there, very impressed he made the trip up.

Edit: Forgot to add, I really enjoyed the Northern Rivers Pale Ale. Two thumbs up from me


----------



## winkle (16/5/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Fantastic night, very ordinary morning.
> 
> I remember having a toke of some apple inspired beer at one stage. Anyone got any details on that one? I can still taste it, one of those things that stick in your memory, like Ian's Rauchbier.
> 
> ...



Billy B's Golden Apple Beer [post="0"]linky[/post]
Both pale ales were enjoyable, and the MT RI Stout was too drinkable for it's own good.
Plenty of other good samples on offer as well.
I hope I didn't annoy any of the brewers toward the end when speech became difficult  .


----------



## sqyre (16/5/08)

The evening is slowly coming back to me in dribbs and drabbs...
But i'm sure i had a wonderfull time..  

I only wish i could remember everyone i met... i knew i should have taken some pics on my phone.  

Sqyre...

EDIT: Where you there too Perry???


----------



## troydo (16/5/08)

I actually blame my speech impediment on the MT RIS, it was so easy to go down, but at 7.5% ohhh dear! if thats any indication of the selection MT will be producing then i hope they have accommodation because we may have to stay 

Had a great time, Was good to speak to a few people from the industry, and Ian (from MT) was great to talk to even if i was waffling on!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (16/5/08)

Linky no worky Troy, but I've tracked it down, thanks.


----------



## Snow (16/5/08)

Troydo said:


> I actually blame my speech impediment on the MT RIS, it was so easy to go down, but at 7.5% ohhh dear! if thats any indication of the selection MT will be producing then i hope they have accommodation because we may have to stay
> 
> Had a great time, Was good to speak to a few people from the industry, and Ian (from MT) was great to talk to even if i was waffling on!



That apple beer was 12% and I think Ross, Winkle and I drank 2 bottles. I had a walking impediment as well as a speech impediment!  

Cheers - Snow


----------

